# Upcoming A&E Channel Documentary



## John Bishop (Oct 9, 2003)

The Hawaii Martial Arts International Society ( www.hmais.com ) announcement.  

"Martial Arts in Hawaii - The Gateway"

    It was announce today that Prof. Jaime Abregana Jr., will be hosting a five part series titled "Martial Arts in Hawaii - The Gateway" Filming is schedule for December2003/January 2004 this will be presented on Cable Television A & E. Release date TBA.

Part 1 & 2 - will feature the different styles in the martial arts and 
how and when they came to Hawaii.  And who were the pioneers.  Many different styles and pioneers will be covered.

Part 3 - will feature martial arts legends that have studied in Hawaii. And other Hawaiian martial artists who have moved on and have spread the art throughout the United States and other countries.

Part 4 & 5 - will feature martial arts schools and organizations, and their future in the martial arts in Hawaii and abroad. 

    Submissions are now being accepted. If you have any stories, 
pictures copies of certificates or would be interested in being interviewed, please contact or send all submissions to Jaime Abregana Jr. at Abregana@hmais.com by November 15th, 2003. 


If anyone here has anything to contribute to this project please contact Prof. Abregana.  I will be helping with editing the script, and choosing what material we use.  So the sooner we get all the material, the more time we will have to decide on what will be used.


----------



## Disco (Oct 10, 2003)

I realize that your still in the forming stages, but do you have a tentative airing date?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 10, 2003)

Please remind us befor the shows are aired. 
This sounds like a great series to watch


----------



## pknox (Oct 10, 2003)

Sounds very interesting.  Keep us posted!


----------



## Seig (Oct 10, 2003)

I hope Mr. Parker gets a spotlight in this.


----------



## John Bishop (Oct 11, 2003)

I'm sure SGM Parker, Sijo Emperado, Prof. Wally Jay and some others will have major exposure in Part 3.

At this time I don't know when it will be aired.  Probably spring 2004 would be the earliest.


----------



## pknox (Oct 12, 2003)

John:

I received this in my inbox today, and figured it might be something you would find useful for the documentary.  You may very well be familiar with these guys already, but I figured it couldn't hurt.  Interestingly enough, I received it on a BJJ mailing list.  I know that BJ Penn, a highly respected BJJ black belt and MMA fighter, lives in Hawaii, so that might be the connection -- I'm not sure.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
We're inviting you to join our new group...

'HISTORY OF MARTIAL ARTS IN HAWAII'  http://groups.yahoo.com/group/historyofmartialartsinhawaii/

Every pic has captions telling about it and the RICH culture and history of martial arts in Hawaii. There is something for everyone...BOXING, WRESTLING, JUDO, JIU-JITSU, AIKIDO, KENPO, KARATE, GUNG FU, KALI/ESCRIMA/ARNIS, KAJUKENBO, LUA, SUMO...

We feature pics and a history of Hawaii's martial arts legends such as, Henry Okazaki,  John Kalei Cahill,  Bill Ah Moo, Jack Wheat, Willy 'Clipper' Cahill, Charlie Kalani...aka, "Prof Toru Tanaka", Bud Estes, Antone'Tony'Gonzales, Wally Jay, Ramon 'Lono' Ancho Jr., Sig Kufferath, Joe Holck, John Chow-Hoon, Kimo Hatchie, Bing-Fai Lau, Sam Luke, Francisco Limbago, Ray Law, Prof. David Nuuhiwa, Chojun Miyagi, Thomas Shigeru Miyashiro, Tsuyoshi Chitose, James Masayoshi Mitose, Thomas S.H. Young, William K.S.Chow, Woodrow McCandless, Adriano Emperado, Joseph Emperado, Marino Tiwanak, William Q.C. Chun, Jr., Sid Asuncion, Victor 'Sonny' Gascon, Peter Y.Y. Choo, Frank Ordonez, Clarence Chang, Mike Young, Joe Halbuna, Al Dacascos, Charles H. Gaylord, Kalaai Kano Griffin, Lucky Luciano, James Muro, Edmund Kealoha Parker, Ralph Castro, Jaime Abregana, George Lim, Bobby Lowe, Samuel Alama Kuoha, Enson & Egan Inoue, Kevin Asano, Dennis Alexio, Braulio Pedoy, Takashi Nonaka and many others!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 2, 2005)

Did this ever air??


----------



## Karazenpo (Feb 3, 2005)

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> Did this ever air??



That was a typo on John Bishop's post, he mean't spring of 2005, not 2004.


----------



## shane23ss (Feb 3, 2005)

Hopefully he will update us on the progress and an air date.


----------



## Pacificshore (Feb 3, 2005)

Karazenpo said:
			
		

> That was a typo on John Bishop's post, he mean't spring of 2005, not 2004.


Ahh, thanks for the update


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Feb 20, 2005)

Just bumping this back to the top.  If anyone has an update, please post.


----------



## koga ha (Mar 16, 2005)

bump


----------



## loki09789 (Mar 16, 2005)

koga ha said:
			
		

> bump


I noticed that the filming dates were posted but I am interested when it will air on television, or has it already?


----------



## masherdong (Mar 16, 2005)

So what ever became of this??  Is it still scheduled to air this Spring??


----------



## koga ha (Mar 16, 2005)

loki09789 said:
			
		

> I noticed that the filming dates were posted but I am interested when it will air on television, or has it already?


the flim has not aired and i'm waiting for the date too.


----------



## kelly keltner (Sep 10, 2005)

What has happened to this documentary?

Kell


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 12, 2005)

When my Instructors were in Hawaii this summer, Prof. Abregana talked to them about the project, it is on track.


----------

